# About to have FET ....



## Gem T (Aug 27, 2008)

Hi there!

I'm Gemma and have a little boy called Joshua from third attempt at ICSI.  We are about to embark on a frozen transfer and I have my dummy embryo transfer this afternoon.  Then all being well drugs start on Tuesday.

Looking to chat to other ladies in a similar situation ....??

Gemma x


----------



## zoe 1 (Oct 13, 2008)

Hi there my name is zoe and im just about to embark on an FET, i have a lovely daughter who is 14 months, just awaiting my pereiod to start and then having them put back in a natural cycle. Good luck and my fingers are crossed for you x


----------



## Rachel2 (Oct 3, 2004)

Can I jump in? We have a 3 year old dd from iui in 2004 (first go!) and so have been very upset that after 4 iui's and 1 ivf I am still not pg with no 2. We can't afford any more fresh cycles and have got 2 one day frosties. We plan to use these in January and because I know it is our last chance I am petrified! 
I hope the dummy transfer went OK. I know I've got a while until FET but would love to share experiences etc. Has anyone else got day 1 frosties? We didn;'t even know our clinic did this until I got the phonecall about fertilisation and they said they'd already frozen 2! I don't know what I'll do if neither of them survive the thaw x


----------

